# Having a udder removed-mastectomy-pics of udder added



## blackthorn (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi All,
I've just had a sheep given to me, I saw her about 2 years ago and wanted to buy her right then (she was a really nice type, beautiful udder, tons of milk and really quite) but the owner declined as the ewe was one of her best ewes. the previous owner never milked her. She rang me up ad said I could have the above ewe (who is 6 years old) for free, she arrived this morning-it's hard to believe it's the same ewe, her udder has blown out and is now huge, hard and touching the ground I'm sure this has been caused by not being milked and the lambs not being able to take enough milk. Her udder would weigh around 10kgs, she's finding it very awkward to get around and is quite poor condition due to the difficulty of lugging her udder around :/. I can see I have 3 options: 
I can buy an udder net/goat bra for her
I can have her udder surgically removed
I can put her down
She's a nice type and I'm sure her udder problems are not hereditary, so what to do? Anyone here have any ideas? I have spoken t the vet and he can go ahead and do it of I'd like.
Vanessa


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Having a udder removed-mastectomy *

Vanessa,
Can you milk this sheep out? What about ordinary mastitis treatments and frequent milking. Has that been tried? I wouldn't go straight to putting her down if she is a really good animal and you believe this was caused by mismanagement. Then again, I don't know anything about sheep.


----------



## blackthorn (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: Having a udder removed-mastectomy *

Even if I could milk it out it would still be nearly on the ground and as it filled with milk coming up to lambing it would drag, one side is completely hard and the other had some watery milk. I'll try and post some pics this evening so you can see exactly what I mean. I should point out that I'm hoping to get some lambs out of her (who I'll bottled feed) if I go ahead and take the udder off.
Vanessa


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: Having a udder removed-mastectomy *

If she were mine...I'd probably go ahead with the mastectomy.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Having a udder removed-mastectomy *

It's one of my biggest regrets is not having a mastectomy done immediatly on a doe who had mastitis I could not get rid of. If she is an asset to your breeding program do not hesitate to do this. Goat Medicine not only has diagrams to show you how it would be done, but an anesthetic list and everything. Tell us what you end up doing. Vicki


----------



## blackthorn (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: Having a udder removed-mastectomy *

Thanks for the support  I'm going to take some pics as I've sure never seen anything like it before and I'm sure you'd all like a look too. I've booked her in for next Wednesday for the mastectomy, I'm planning on taking her and a couple of friends to lesson the stress, cross everything and send good luck my way  I'l let you know how it goes.
Vanessa


----------



## blackthorn (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: Having a udder removed-mastectomy *

Here a few rough pics I took-you get the idea-my biggest worry right now is that the weight of the udder will cause her to form a hernia or (she steps on her udder a bit) it will bruise and get infecte or gangrene.
























Vanessa


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Having a udder removed-mastectomy *

Yep, it's just an injury waiting to happen. Best of luck and let us know how it goes. I am so in the gardening mode right now that looking at the photo all I could see is your beautiful soil  Vicki


----------



## blackthorn (Sep 6, 2008)

Well in a bit of a dilemma situation now, the women I got her off rang to see how things were and I (stupidly I now realise) told her that we thought (vet and me) that a mastectomy would be best, to but it lightly she went off her head, she's fine been like that for ages won't hurt anything blah blah and she said she'll come and get the sheep back if I go ahead. Surely anyone can see how uncomfortable this is for the ewe? But no go. I can try an udder net from http://www.caprinesupply.com/shop/?...f&ps_session=a5ceb0b11f3f7bb00c49b9bdbc1f388f but I'm not sure it'll o the job what are the chances this will work in the mean time?
Vanessa


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

Vanessa, that poor ole sheep is suffering when she has to drag that around and get injured.. When someone gives you an animal it is yours to do with what you please.. and should be unconditional unless terms were made before the giving.. Get that poor sheep surgery, and don't tell her that you did.. just ignore her calls
You are doing the right thing..
Barb


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

I second Barb on that one. The "vet" told you to do it for the best interest of the animal. And the animal is yours whether it was for free or not, care was trasferred to you. Keep us posted...


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I third Barb and Linda, she cannot tell you what to do with this animal. Health of the animal should be first and foremost in any breeding program. Since you are worried and contacted a vet I would go with your own health management. Do what you have to for this poor girl! Tam


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 15, 2008)

I would get the vet to write a statement to this affect. Sorry to tell her legally you can not get a GIFT back ( unless you gave her something in writing ). If she tries something after just make sure you have lots of pics, and vet statement I do not think she would get too fiesty about it as I would think it could end up a Humane thing. If you don't want to talk to her ( I would not ) if you have an email for her email her. That way you have her telling you about her being this was forever and everything else to show she has not given this animal proper medical care in black and white ( I am a strong believer in the power of the written word and so are the courts). As far as I am concerned this animal has suffered serious medical neglect. What kind of condition was she is otherwise?

Now on to the pictures I thought maybe you were blowing it out of proportion then I scrolled down and saw the pictures. The woman wanted to foist a problem off on you and did. I have seem the nets work on some goats that you would not believe (BAD) but I think for the long hall and considering the concerns you voiced with the udder, I say go for it!!!!!!!!!!

I can not believe some people intrepretation of somethings "she has been this way for ages" can the woman not remember that you saw this ewe 2 years ago with a beautiful udder?

Sorry I can not stand people that do not care for their animals then foist their problems off elsewhere, if she was not a problem for the lady why would she give her to you for free, suppose to be her best ewe, at least she was 2 years ago?


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

I really don't see how she thinks she can tell you what to do with now YOUR sheep. You're looking out for her. Her udder really is an injury waiting to happen.


> Sorry I can not stand people that do not care for their animals then foist their problems off elsewhere, if she was not a problem for the lady why would she give her to you for free, suppose to be her best ewe, at least she was 2 years ago?


Ditto. Humpf.
Good thing you got a hold of her though.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Good to hear from Vanessa sorry it is such a hard subject. 
Thanks for the links to your web sites. Keep us updated!
Lee


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Good gracious! Vanessa anyone can see that you are doing exactly what needs to be done. This poor ewe! The previous owner sounds insane. Have as little to do with her as humanly possible, for your own sake!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Well from experience I can tell you the bra really does help with relief for the doe or ewe as far as her not injuring herself plus the dragging on the ground. Now with me the doe did not have mastitis so keeping her in milk was my goal. However if she had had mastitis that I couldn't clean up then yes would opt for the surgery. If you decide to use the bra then you are going to have to treat her severly for mastitis and hope. If the treatment doesn't work then go for the surgery at a later date. Only you can know how much trouble this person that gave you this goat can cause you in the over all picture.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

What a mess. The previous owner is obviously nuts. That said, if there was someplace local to get a bra (so no shipping and you could return it unused), if necessary to get her off of your case (at least until after next Wednesday!) you could always tell the previous owner in all honesty that you would get a bra for the ewe (neglecting to mention, because she has no right to know, that you still have the mastectomy scheduled.)


----------



## blackthorn (Sep 6, 2008)

You can't see in the pics but this ewe is in very poor condition (I'd say condition score 1.5), probably form the difficulty the udder causes her moving about. I'm wondering if the bra might not be a bad idea to try and get some weight on her before surgery? Sondra how far up could I get her udder up with the bra? The mastitis isn't too bad it's not the acute sort but rather chronic with hard lumps here and there, it also could actually be injury related as she steps on the side that has the problems. I can't leave it the way it is, that's for sure.
Vanessa


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Vanessa I made my bra out of some webbing and a arm sling from a second hand store then I just pulled it up as tight as I could without causing her any pain I actually had some old book bags , overhall hooks etc that I took off so I could adjust the thing.


----------



## blackthorn (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks for the info Sondra, I think I'll buy one as I may need one in the future 
Here are a couple more pics that give a better idea of her condition:
















Vanessa


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Yep she needs some help of some sort.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

:sniffle poor girlie.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Man, I can't believe anyone would be upset about you removing that. That's a constant stress on her body.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Maybe if the previous owner knew that we were all going to tip off animal cruelty people about her she would leave you alone to help this poor animal. Do it Vanessa and shoot later! (the lady I mean-Stoneyheights Billie the Sharpshooter Ballerina will help you :biggrin Heh- sounds like a kids book! :rofl).
What a sad sad girl. I would do the surgery and then get weight on her. Nothing else will help with that chronic infection draining her system and then you can get her in good shape to get some lambs!
Lee


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Not sure on sheep but I like to give our goats a bit of Fortified B-Complex to help out. Just a thought. Tam


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

OMG!!!! poor girl! I would definitely do the surgery (maybe have her in a bra until then) and just not answer the phone when that crazy lady calls! I'd let her ring off for a month and then after she's on the mend tell her it too late, it done, and there's a cliff she can go jump off! ooohhhh that just get's my goat!~


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Lee, you're too much! I know I've said that before!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Yah alot of people say that without the smiley...

L


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

aww that poor ewe! I can't believe the previous owner thinks she's better off with that udder! Nor can I believe she thinks she has control over what you do with YOUR ewe. Good luck with her!


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

This goat's udder was almost on the ground. Here she is with the bra.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Wow, I've never seen anything like that. The FORMER owner is certifiably crazy it seems, but she gave the sheep to you, so she has no say in the matter at all. Tell her whatever she wants to hear, or change your phone number or something. It would be inhumane to allow that poor sheep to drag that udder around like that forever. How would her kids even nurse from it when it's dragging the ground like that, getting full of bacteria and parasite eggs?
Poor thing.


----------



## blackthorn (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi all,
I sent some pics to the vet just to be sure that we were on the same page-he totally agrees that it is inhumane to leave her like that and he says he won't leave her like that, so we're still booked in on wednesday. If the owner rings I'll just tell her what she wants to hear, she's too far away to come and check up on her anyhow. I had a go at milking it out yesterday, one side I could the other is full of lumpy pus like gunk and I couldn't get much out at all. The bra is a good idea but goats udders tend to be narrower than sheep's, I'm not even sure it would fit in that net?? It's huge and very heavy, I lifted it up yesterday it took we both arms around it to do it and it was hugely heavy! She's got some bruising and a scab on the side she walks on but its clean and not infected, she's having some difficulty getting around, its very awkward for her-I've started feeding her so that will help, I'm going to really ramp it up after the surgery. How long after the surgery would it be safe to get her in lamb (obviously I'll ask the vet too) would 2 weeks be long enough? I'm guessing without the udder she'll feel like a new sheep!
Again thanks for all the support 
Vanessa


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm so glad that you are going to get her taken care of.


----------

